# Sythmaster update coming - Wavetable support added



## Chandler (Oct 21, 2017)

Synthmaster will be updated soon and the update will include wavetables just like SMOne. You'll be able to use up to 4 wavetables at a time and you'll be able to import your own wavetables. I think this will make SM a viable alternative to Serum and a no brainer synth to own. Here is a short vid showing some of the new features.


----------

